
Fido: A powershell script to download Windows retail ISOs - Rondom
https://github.com/pbatard/Fido
======
moviuro
That's cool. I'll have to write a shell script for UNIX systems that does the
same, if it doesn't exist already!

~~~
Rondom
I don't think it exists, the reason is that if your user agent is Linux you
can download the ISO using a browser, so there is no big inconvenience.

If you are running Windows though, Microsoft will actively redirect you away
so that you cannot download the ISO.

One might argue that downloading the script on other OSes is more hassle than
visiting the Microsoft website to download the ISO...

~~~
moviuro
Meh, automate everything. Maybe for some reason I need that ISO on my remote
server with 10Gbps, and not on my laptop that has 10kbps upload...

